# Do I need sound card for Edifier C3 ?



## 100रभ (Nov 8, 2014)

I Currently Have Edifier C3
I Play It Using My Laptops(Lenovo Laptop G505 59-379534)
On-board Sound Card And Sometimes Through Mobile Phones...

How Much Difference I Would Notice If I Play Songs Through A External Sound Card ??


----------



## baiju (Nov 8, 2014)

I have the same speaker system. I have not tried any sound card yet, but a usb dac will definitely improve the sound quality. When I tried a creative usb card with a crap creative 2.1 speaker system, the sound quality was marginally improved. USB dacs from nuforce, fiio or odac will be good for C3.


----------



## Minion (Nov 8, 2014)

Get a cheap sound card like asus xonar DG it will vastly improve sound quality.


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 9, 2014)

I Need An External Sound Card...

- - - Updated - - -

Ok,
I Saw Two External Sound Cards
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi 5.1 Pro And Asus Xonar U7
If I Connect Them To My PC Or Laptop(Lenovo G505S) Via Usb Will It Provide 5.1 Surround Audio ? I Mean Do I Have To Simply Plug The Usb In And Install Drivers And It Will Replace My Onboard Audio ??
How Good Are They ?


----------



## Minion (Nov 9, 2014)

100रभ said:


> I Need An External Sound Card...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Get Xonar U7. Don't get creative for worst driver support.I don't have experience about USB sound card so i can't say.Asus Xonar U7 has much better specification.


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 10, 2014)

Minion said:


> Get Xonar U7. Don't get creative for worst driver support.I don't have experience about USB sound card so i can't say.Asus Xonar U7 has much better specification.



If I Connect Them To My PC Or Laptop(Lenovo G505S) Via Usb Will It Provide 5.1 Surround Audio ? I Mean Do I Have To Simply Plug The Usb In And Install Drivers And It Will Replace My Onboard Audio ??

U7 I think is too expensive..
is creative that bad ??


----------



## Minion (Nov 10, 2014)

I have found an article how to use external sound card
How to Use an External Sound Card | eHow

I guess you are using WIN 8 or WIN 8.1 are Creative doesn't have driver for WIN 8.

But for how much you are getting both?


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 10, 2014)

creative-3700
asus-5900

yes windows 8


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow so much price difference get creative.Found out that creative does support WIN8.


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 15, 2014)

Minion said:


> Wow so much price difference get creative.Found out that creative does support WIN8.



Is It Good Idea To Buy Creative X Fi Pro Or Should I Go With Some Other Sound Card (Can Be Internal Too) ??
Bugdet - 4K
Should Have 5.1 Support
And The Best Possible Quality...


----------



## Minion (Nov 16, 2014)

But internal sound cards can't be used in laptops.

For internal you can go with asus xonar DS.


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 16, 2014)

Minion said:


> But internal sound cards can't be used in laptops.
> 
> For internal you can go with asus xonar DS.



Is 
100 dB SNR & 24/96kHz(X Fi Pro) Playback Quality Good For Music And Movies Or Should I Go With 116 dB Snr & 192kHz/24(Xonar U7) ??
How Much Difference Will It Make ??


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't go for the Creative X-Fi Pro... Better up your budget and go for the Xonar U7... It sounds better, at least to me... Btw, an X-Fi pro user here!!!


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 17, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Don't go for the Creative X-Fi Pro... Better up your budget and go for the Xonar U7... It sounds better, at least to me... Btw, an X-Fi pro user here!!!


Thanks, 
That Really Helped..


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 18, 2014)

Minion said:


> But internal sound cards can't be used in laptops.
> 
> For internal you can go with asus xonar DS.





powerhoney said:


> Don't go for the Creative X-Fi Pro... Better up your budget and go for the Xonar U7... It sounds better, at least to me... Btw, an X-Fi pro user here!!!


Okay,
I Have Decided To Go For Xonar U7 But Couldn't Figure Out From Where To Buy It..


----------



## Minion (Nov 19, 2014)

100रभ said:


> Okay,
> I Have Decided To Go For Xonar U7 But Couldn't Figure Out From Where To Buy It..


Get it from here
Asus XONAR U7 7.1 USB Soundcard And Headphone Amplifier price in india Rs.5710. Buy Asus XONAR U7 7.1 USB Soundcard And Headphone Amplifier online : Theitdepot.com

Amazon.in: Buy Asus Xonar U7 -Compact 7.1-channel USB soundcard and headphone amplifier with 192kHz/24-bit HD sound Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews & Ratings


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 20, 2014)

Minion said:


> Get it from here
> Asus XONAR U7 7.1 USB Soundcard And Headphone Amplifier price in india Rs.5710. Buy Asus XONAR U7 7.1 USB Soundcard And Headphone Amplifier online : Theitdepot.com
> 
> Amazon.in: Buy Asus Xonar U7 -Compact 7.1-channel USB soundcard and headphone amplifier with 192kHz/24-bit HD sound Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews & Ratings



 [MENTION=240037]100रभ[/MENTION]

+1 to this


----------

